# Problem mit JSP



## moloch (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Frischling, also bitte Gnade.
ich hab versucht auf meinem notebook längst laufende projekte zu installieren.. also musste ich vorher sdk etc installieren. jedoch kennen meine jsp 's jetzt nicht mehr httpservletresponse etc. naja das java ee sdk habe ich installiert..
hat jemand noch ein tip. vielleicht muss ich was in eclipse einstellen


----------



## MQue (13. Jan 2010)

Hast du eh Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (188 MB) installiert?


----------



## moloch (18. Jan 2010)

hallo, also ich hatte noch mal alles deinstalliert und nur die ee installiert dann lief es. 
danke noch mal für die antwort


----------

